# Cant pinpoint Knee pain issue



## specialized2k10 (Jun 26, 2010)

last thur I did a 40 mi ride...but mile 35 the back of my left knee started to hurt...i still pedaled home. I got off the bike and 10 mins or so later the knee was hurting even worse, same spot. I had pain until saturday. i woke up sunday pain free but decide to rest. today i went out again and the knee pain is back. i only did 20 mi but im also icing it right now. 

heres what has changed. for some reason now, i can spend most of my time on the hoods. Before i spent about 65/35 tops/hoods. The last two rides i have spent most of my time on the hoods, about 80% of the time. the 40 mi ride, i didnt change anything, i just felt more flexible and was able to stay on the hoods with no discomfort. today i started off my ride as soon as i felt the discomfort i stopped and lowerd my seat post 2.5mm the first time and another 2.5 mm the second time. a total of 5mm for the entire ride. knee was still hurting though. not as bad but thats probably cause i only did 20 mi. 

i have been riding about a year and half and i usually can get rid of any discomfort with searching the web and minor adjustments on the road. this is the second time that i have this knee issue and i want it gone now!! so if only position has changed, and i already lowered the saddle, whats left to do? Besides a professional fit that i cant afford right now. moving the saddle forward or backwards? lowering the saddle more?


----------



## Ricey155 (Feb 17, 2012)

having the same issue myself i alter my seat higher a few months back and tried to ride through it but its the same as yourself - icing / heat to make it feel ok 

ive just set mine up at the 109% formula to see if it makes any difference, did 10 miles today testing it and it feels better but not cured yet 

how tall are you ? im 6ft 2" or 188cm just wondered how your settings were ?? 

i might go pro if i can't cure it


----------



## specialized2k10 (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm 5'8. I have my saddle at about 27 3/4 inches from center of BB. The problem has been under control. Sometimes I'll get a slight discomfort to remain me about it but it was nothing like a few rides ago when I first posted this. 

I'm also wondering that maybe it could be because of a saddle sore I've been dealing with. I shift around the saddle to get in a comfortable spot where I won't feel it. Maybe this throws off my form and it has extended to my knee. Since the saddle sore is on the right side, same side as the knee. That's just a guess for me since I can't figure out exactly what the root problem is


----------



## alexp247365 (Dec 29, 2009)

A generic rule I've found to be true - Move the shoe towards the direction of the pain. While this is not an all inclusive solution, it can help to determine where the problem lies. 

E.g. If your pain is in the back of your knee, move the cleats forward on your shoe a bit (moving the shoe closer to you.) If your pain is on the outside of your knee, move the shoe outside by positioning the cleat closer to the bike.


----------

